# recommend some good sci fi movies or tv shows



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 12, 2020)

finished Ted season 10 and about to finish up fear the walking dead season 5.

looking for a decent series to start or a good movie. i like all verities of sci fi (or is it syfy now?) space, s/f horror, time travel, apocalyptic, etc.

what are you watching? 

what are some recommendations?


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 12, 2020)

12 Monkeys (film first, then show...but just know that the show didnt get a final season)

Man in the High Castle. Takes place in a Parallel universe where the Axis powers won WWII...but theres more going on.

Black Mirror, of you havent already. Each episode is unrelated to any other (for the most part). All are sci-fi to some extent, some are more futuristic than others.

Mystery Science Theater 3000 came out with 2 new seasons on Netflix with Jonah Ray, Patton Oswalt, etc. Then theres also 200-ish previous episodes of the original run.


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 13, 2020)

You have probably seen majority of these, but I gathered some sci-fi titles of the recent years which were considered in my opinion good and memorable movies. 

Mad Max: Fury Road
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1392190/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

The Host
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468492/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

Okja
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3967856/?ref_=tt_sims_tt

The Girl with All the Gifts
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4547056/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

Snowpiercer
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1706620/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_3

Her
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

Annihilation
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2798920/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

Turbo Kid
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3672742/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

Moon
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_4

The Road
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0898367/?ref_=ttls_li_tt

District 9
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1136608/?ref_=ttls_li_tt

10 Cloverfield Lane
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179933/?ref_=tt_sims_tt

Ex Machina
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0470752/?ref_=ttls_li_tt

Dredd 3D
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1343727/?ref_=ttls_li_tt

Alita: Battle Angel
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0437086/?ref_=ttls_li_tt


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> 12 Monkeys (film first, then show...but just know that the show didnt get a final season)



12 Monkeys did get a final season. I think it was released on Scifi website and not on the network. It has one of the best TV endings ever IMO.

For me, Battlestar Galactica (2005) is the best show of all time. They knew the show was going to end when they were in S2 (IIRC) so they had plenty of time to write the crazy ending. 10/10 for me. I've watched it 4x now (originally with wife, then with oldest son, then while I was overseas by myself, and now with my 10-year-old son). It gets better every time. You know what's going to happen so you see things you never saw the first time. They deal with so many mature topics (e.g. rape, torture, guerilla warfare like suicide vests, impossible choices, good vs bad ideals, military vs civilian gov't, racism, religion vs science, reliance on machines, etc.)

Man in the High Castle is awesome because Dick (the writer, not calling you a dick lol) died before he could write another book in the series. He was so sad after learning about the Holocaust, camps, torture, lebensborn, etc that he couldn't get himself back into that "universe" to write the second book. So the showrunner and writers took his notes and created seasons 2 and 3. It's more adventure than action though, so if slow methodic pace doesn't work for you then you prob wont like it.

Obviously Firefly and Serenity if you haven't seen it. When is season 2 coming out again? 

I really liked Krypton (story of Superman's grandfather) but it got canceled. 

Star Trek Picard was a 7/10 for me. Good, not great. But fun to see some of the old gang again. Again, more adventure than action. 

Star Trek Discovery is a 9/10. Fantastic special FX for a tv show. It has legit scary Klingons and the plot evolves nicely through each season. LOVE this show.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 13, 2020)

the scifi channel Dune and Children of Dune miniseries were pretty good.

The 100- yeah it's on the CW but it's scifi and surprisingly dark and brutal. 

The Last Ship- another postapocalyptic show but focuses solely on a destroyer looking for a virus cure. Fitting for the current world situation lol


Automata
Sunshine 
Event Horizon
High Life
The Void
Coherence
Cube 
Equilibrium
Timecrimes
Under the Skin


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jul 3, 2020)

What @USMarine75 said, Battlestar Galactica is great and really worth a watch.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 4, 2020)

ImNotAhab said:


> What @USMarine75 said, Battlestar Galactica is great and really worth a watch.



So say we all.


----------



## mcleanab (Jul 4, 2020)

Love all the recommendations so far; PICARD, DISCOVERY, SERENITY/FIREFLY... and of course BSG.

The one that really got me lately was THE EXPANSE. Pleasantly surprised; smart and intriguing as hell.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 4, 2020)

A lot of people are recommending Battlestar Galactica lately. I need to get on that after I catch up with the Expanse. I’m guessing many future seasons of Picard, The Mandalorian and the Expanse are going to be heavily delayed. 

Snowpiercer on Netflix is really good. I didn’t like the film but I’m really enjoying the series.


----------



## mlp187 (Jul 8, 2020)

I second @KnightBrolaire's TimeCrimes suggestion (Also his whole list is pretty good). Timecrimes is a fucking cool movie with a bad name, probably a result of poor translation.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 8, 2020)

Dark Matter, Killjoys, earlier seasons of Expanse

Netflix also has some medieval Korean zombie apocalypse called Kingdom iirc


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 29, 2020)

I just watched Mandy and Beyond The Black Rainbow. Visually they were stunning and the stories had some truly unique and intriguing points. The characters I found to be painfully two-dimensional, a lot of lazy hollywood racial and gender tropes.

Mandy is worth the watch just for the scenes of Nicholas Cage tripping on acid murdering curltists with a battleaxe. Beyond the Black Rainbow was less recommendable.

Altered Carbon was pretty good, gave me a strong Bladerunner vibe.

If you haven't seen Disney's The Black Hole, it's not what I'd call "good" but it's definitely worth a watch, interesting time capsule. Disney was definitely trying to grab some of that Star Wars money. It scared the hell out of me as a kid, watching it now it's hilarious to imagine I thought it was such a dark movie.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 29, 2020)

wheresthefbomb said:


> If you haven't seen Disney's The Black Hole, it's not what I'd call "good" but it's definitely worth a watch, interesting time capsule. Disney was definitely trying to grab some of that Star Wars money. It scared the hell out of me as a kid, watching it now it's hilarious to imagine I thought it was such a dark movie.



Great movie!!! Wouldn't mind watching it for the nostalgia. My brother had the Maximilian model kit from the early 1980's. Man, I wish we kept it as a collectors piece.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 29, 2020)

I have been rewatching True Blood and that show is great. There have been a lot of shows that attempt the style but none do it as well.


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 29, 2020)

I highly recommend I Am Mother
on Netflix


----------



## mongey (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> Great movie!!! Wouldn't mind watching it for the nostalgia. My brother had the Maximilian model kit from the early 1980's. Man, I wish we kept it as a collectors piece.


Loved it as a kid.Is just gone up on Disney +. I flicked through it the other day and it brought back allot of memories. want to sit down and watch the whole thing.


For sci fi shows Id say Fringe is worth watching , even though it does get a little overly complex by the last season IMHO


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 3, 2020)

Red Dwarf is a comedy, but it also is pretty legit scifi.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 4, 2020)

Altered Carbon on netflix for sure. Also I love this thread thank you all.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 4, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> 12 Monkeys (film first, then show...but just know that the show didnt get a final season)





USMarine75 said:


> 12 Monkeys did get a final season. I think it was released on Scifi website and not on the network. It has one of the best TV endings ever IMO.



You watch the final season of 12 Monkeys yet?


----------



## Xaios (Aug 11, 2020)

Some stuff I haven't seen mentioned so far in this thread:
- Arrival (2016 film)
- Star Trek: Deep Space Nine (1993-1999 series) (My personal favorite Trek series)
- Babylon 5 (1993-1998 series)
- Dark City (1998 film)
- Source Code (2011 film)
- Europa Report (2013 film)
- Stargate: SG-1 (1997-2007 series)
- Stargate: Atlantis (2004-2009 series) (Rodney McKay is one of my favorite sci-fi characters ever.)
- Gattaca (1997 film)
- They Live (1988 film)

Also, The Expanse is probably the best sci-fi TV show since Deep Space Nine. Personally, I've enjoyed it more than Battlestar Galactica.

As far as Stargate: Universe goes, season 1 was a chore to get through. Season 2 was actually quite good, but it ends on an unresolved cliffhanger. Between that and having to watch a season of meh to get to the good stuff, I can't in good conscience recommend it. I will say, though, that Robert Carlyle is great as the machiavellian scientist character.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Aug 11, 2020)

Lex?


----------

